# Fund Raiser for Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't forget the "Double Donation" days with Helping Udders http://www.helpingudders.com/ They have some really cool Golden T shirts and lots of great toys and treats your dog will love. Be sure to use the special code DBLGLD and pick Heartland as your rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------

